# VW wins the longest road race that has ever been run with one car.



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

A VW Rabbit took home the top spot in the 36 hour chumpcar race on 7-5-13 to 7-7-13 at Spokane County Raceway. It was a great race with team Squirrels Of Fury passing for the win on the 2nd to last lap! Here a a few write ups on the event.

https://www.facebook.com/SquirrelsOfFury?fref=ts

http://bangshift.com/blog/lies-damn...-behind-chumpcars-36-hour-endurance-race.html

Go Squirrels!


----------

